# Goldman just estimated gold to $1000



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetel...an-ounce-dont-rule-it-out-says-goldman-sachs/

Just an FYI


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, its a pile of crap. But its also an opportunity. I was going to buy my weekly mercury dime today but decided to wait till Monday in hopes it will be cheaper. Still that's $300 below spot right now. I don't see that happening.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been hearing $700 for gold. I heard this first over a year ago. My first thought was BS. When I started investigating their claims and how they came up with it made sense to me. We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

PM speculation is bad juju for preppers. Have a little coin for SHTF but bullion ? Fools errand. Made a bunch of money before I was a hard core prepper on the early run up on Au. Sold at the top and bought prep supplies. Never looked back to PM's never will it's a rigged racket design to bilk the fool from his money and has for some time now.How many folks do you suppose have lost money on Au and Ag ? More than will admit it.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

libprepper said:


> PM speculation is bad juju for preppers. Have a little coin for SHTF but bullion ? Fools errand. Made a bunch of money before I was a hard core prepper on the early run up on Au. Sold at the top and bought prep supplies. Never looked back to PM's never will it's a rigged racket design to bilk the fool from his money and has for some time now.How many folks do you suppose have lost money on Au and Ag ? More than will admit it.


I am sorry, but I disagree. PMs should be used as a hedge against inflation. Trading 101 is buy low sell high if your in for short, if long haul you ride the roller coaster. In Post SHTF, a barter world mentality for the long all is a fools errand, if you believe that 1, 5, or 10 yrs after initial SHTF moment we will still be trading bullets for bread and shoes for chickens.... Look at history, it always repeats.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I dont have the money to be buying gold and silver. Honestly Im a little skeptical about its usefulness for the first two years of the "readjustment". I instead focus on buying affordable trade items that will have value in gold and silver when need be. Food/seeds, coffee, ammunition, sugar, salt, meds, and useful tradable skills. Ill need all that myself and if I do end up needing gold and silver I can have something of value to trade for it. And if I dont then I dont have a bunch of useless metal. That fits the buy low sell high in my book.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't own PM to get rich. I own PM's to give me some leverage after SHTF.

If Gold does go under $1000 I will be buying.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's a way for me to store my savings. I don't want to buy more food or any other supplies. I'm not looking to sell any time soon. Unless there's a dollar collapse by then. If silver is $200 an ounce and a loaf of bread costs $20 then I'm protected. At some point there will be panic selling of the dollar and silver will rise faster than inflation for awhile.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

invision said:


> I am sorry, but I disagree. PMs should be used as a hedge against inflation. Trading 101 is buy low sell high if your in for short, if long haul you ride the roller coaster. In Post SHTF, a barter world mentality for the long all is a fools errand, if you believe that 1, 5, or 10 yrs after initial SHTF moment we will still be trading bullets for bread and shoes for chickens.... Look at history, it always repeats.


and deflation too

Let's not forget cypherus confiscation either.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

PMs are a preservation of wealth. They help ensure the dollars you spent on them now results in the same (or better) spending power at a later time.

Example, in 1960 a gallon of gas was... what, about a quarter? That same 90% silver quarter is now worth about $4 and a gallon of gas costs about $4. So at face value, 25 cents in 1960 is still 25 cents. At PM value, what 25 cents of PM would buy in 1960 will still buy the same amount today, thus the wealth was preserved.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

partdeux said:


> and deflation too
> 
> Let's not forget cypherus confiscation either.


I don't think they will confiscate. Cyprus did because they don't own the printing presses since they use the euro. Our gov can and does print at will so why bother stealing your measly 300K retirement fund when they can waddle over to the computer and print trillions out of thin air. No sense riling up folks over petty theft when they won't make a peep over grand larceny!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

When the big boys "tell the public" a commodity is going down, that means they shorted it and_ need _it to go down to make money.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say if THE big boy of all big boys, the squid itself, is saying 'sell' (which in essence they are with this call), it means buy with both fists cause you know they are. Muppets!
Can you tell I read a lot of ZH?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

who is ZH?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Zero Hedge Bio


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If it does drop then I will consider buying some again. It was way too high in my opinion. Also only buy metal you can hold onto. Never buy from a dealer who is going to hold it for you in some vault in NYC. That is nothing but paper.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

We are now likely very close to a generational opportunity to purchase Gold & Silver at very low prices.

How low?
Gold may actually get down to less than $1000 and Silver somewhere between $15-17. If this happens, we'll never see it this low again in our lifetimes. After the likely upcoming lows, we'll see at least $2000 Gold and $60-80 Silver.

How soon will this happen?
Before the end of this year. Late October/ early November is the preferred timeframe right now.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If they get that low you are going to see the physical be difficult to get again.

What are you basing this on Marcus?


----------

